# Desarrollo negativo de cursos gratuitos



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 4, 2017)

Hola amigos, quiero compartir con Ustedes la información que los portales de cursos gratuitos por Internet se están volviendo mas y mas restrictivos. Empezó por ejemplo, que el tener acceso a los exámenes relacionados a los cursos requieren pagar una tarifa  de unos 60 Euros. Acabo de ser informado que también el portal Futurelearn ha adoptado esto. Pero mucho mas negativo es el que ya solo hacen accesible el contenido de un curso 2 semanas después de que este acabe. Para mi, que por problemas de salud, tomo estos cursos durante tiempos muy prolongados, pues el recibir certificados no es mi objetivo.

Probablemente lo que haré es grabar el curso tomando la pantalla como vídeo y descargar las otras informaciones. Uso para ello el programa también gratuito "Screen Capture". Gracias a Dios discos duros son cada vez mas baratos. Actualmente por ejemplo me acabo de comprar una placa para mi PC que me da 6 interfaches USB 3.0. Por unos 140 Euros, cuando tengo los recursos económicos disponibles, me compraré un disco duro externo de 5 TB con interfaz USB 3.0. Así mi PC podrá disponer de muchos discos duros adicionales y así la posibilidad de grabar en estos cuanto curso me interese y eso totalmente legal y gratuito pues serán solo para uso propio!


----------



## ernessola (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola Hellmut, me gustaría poder ver esos cursos, ¿que tengo que hacer?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 15, 2018)

Aquí enlaces:

1. Coursera
2. edx3
3. Class Central
4. MIT OCW
5. FutureLearn

Vale la pena ir a los sitios de otras universidades en Iberoamérica, pues la probabilidad de encontrar cursos gratuitos es grande. Aunque parece que muchas universidades hacen accesibles sus cursos en una o varias plataformas que menciono en mi lista.

Registrate donde lo exigen e inverstiga cuales de los cursos ofertados te parece el mas atractivo. Es posible, cuando se cumplen los requisitos, poder hacer los cursos y recibir papeles de haberlos completados. Las tarifas pero son muy módicas.

En la industria el absolver cursos completos se reconocen los documentos de haber pasado con éxito el curso. Pero estos cursos no dejan de dejarnos la obligación de realmente tener los conocimientos. Veo por ejemplo para personas que no tienen la capacidad económica de inscribirse de forma tradicional en una de las prestigiosas universidades, o que quieren estar súper bien preparados por poder absover cursos que después aparecen como cursos de las universidades de presencia. También estos cursos dan la oportunidad de verificar si los objetivos de estudio realmente tratan la materia que desamos dominar  o que realmente nos gusten hacer.

Muy frecuentemente junto con los cursos gratuitos se tiene acceso gratuito a materiales de lectura que acompañan el curso. Quiero resaltar que muchos de los cursos no son de menor calidad que aquellos para los cuales se paga una fortuna para inscribirse en la MIT de Boston, por ejemplo. Los videos de los cursos de la MIT son grabaciones de las clases reales que alumnos inscritos que pagan una fortuna. Pero son a veces realmente demandantes de que los estudiantes trabajen duro para estudiar un curso. Digamos que quisieras estudiar matemáticas. Informándote de los cursos que por ejemplo la universidad de Stanford ofrece para estudiar matemáticas, tienes tu guía personal para estudiar los mismos cursos que estudiantes de presencia tienen que absolver por ejemplo en la MIT de Boston o de la universidad de Stanford en California, como ejemplos.

Para resaltar otro aspecto. Si se tiene la capacidad de volverse experto en la aplicación de la Inteligencia Artificial y se estudian los cursos gratuitos relacionados a esta carrera, las oportunidades de o ser empleado o trabajar de forma independiente y ofrecer soluciones que beneficien económicamente empresas en tu area es muy posible que, y esto solo es un ejemplo, puedas tenr una vida profesional muy productiva económicamente y profesionalmente.


----------

